# Setting up a crypt-only tank



## bossteck (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi folks, 

I am setting up a crypt-only tank (with some fishes, no other type of plants).

I am quite apprehensive about dosing of trace elements as the plants are very slow growing and I am afraid I would get algae once i start dosing. At the moment, I am doing everything at half strength, the tank height is 2.5 ft, i am using about 100watts of PL lights for 5 hrs per day, co2 injection is about 3 bubbles per second during photoperiod, tank size is 5ft x 2ft x 2.5ft which works out to about 170 gallons. 

I am supplementing the base fert with about 20 pieces of 'root monsters'. Currently the plants are doing well enough, tank has ran for about 1 month now. 

Should I start dosing dosing liquid fert/trace elements? Anyone with similar experience/insights to share? 

Cheers.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would go ahead with the trace elements. Since your light level is relatively low, I wouldn't worry too much about algae. If you do get algae problems, plant a relatively fast growing plant, such as Hygrophila polysperma. As the crypts grow, whittle back the Hygrophila. Keep CO2 at moderate levels. I have seen high CO2 (30-40 ppm) cause melting at low light levels.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Do you find 2" of substrate suitable for crypt only tanks, or would you recommend more? Thank you.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Two inches of substrate has been fine for me.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

bossteck said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am setting up a crypt-only tank (with some fishes, no other type of plants).
> 
> ...


5ft of crypt tank? That is a very big one.

Might share with us what type of crypt you have in the tank.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

have some pics to share?


----------



## bossteck (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I am so, so, so, sorry I took so long to reply for the call for pics. 
I have finally gone about taking some photos (actually only 2) here they are... 
apologies for the poor quality pics





Cheers


----------

